# ICD9 - statement "codes typically used...



## trielle (Oct 4, 2012)

I am trying to find the answer to a question that is stumping most people around me. 

In the ICD-9 the statement - codes typically used for physician billing services can be found in ______.

Possible answers are: Volumes I,II; Appendix A; Volume I; Appendix E; Volume II


Thank you for any feed back.


----------



## jlparker0898 (Oct 8, 2012)

Volumes l & ll is what the cover of my ICD-9 for physicians says.  Appendix A is morphology for neoplasms and Appendix E is a list of 3-digit codes.


----------

